# mitsubishi -fuso 4x4



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

i`m interested in the mitsubishi-fuso 4x4 for a landscaping/plowing biz. truck. can anyone comment on these trucks? and i have not gotten an exact quote on one either but is my understanding, and correct me if i am wrong,that the price is around that of a new ford of the same weight rating. i ran a 99 f350 powerstroke with an "L pak" and a 9' rack dump for a company last year and found it very hard to get into tight spaces to dump on residential landscaping jobs and also snow plowing in smaller areas was difficult. it`s time to update my two older ford f350`s (87/91)and i ran an iveco ramp truck (not 4x4) years ago (1987)and was always amazed where i could squeeze that truck into, but it had poor traction when not loaded and poor braking when loaded.and if i remember correctly it was nat so big on the horsepower scale i`m not in any race but i want to plow with it. any input is welcome! THANKS


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

do a search under cab overs and mitubishi
we have ahd similar threads in the recent past and that should give you a pretty good sampling of opinions.
Dino


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

My buddy's got one, they love it.

Won't tow what your PSD will and is TALL to get in and out of, but convienient with all the grip handles, etc.

Cost around $33,000 w/ auto trans and A/C (standard P/W & P/L) + cost of upfitting. (For our area, that's about $3-5,000 more than a Ford)

- Can't get the auto trans with the short 109" WB, or we'd probably have one in the fleet.


----------



## Henry (Jan 1, 2000)

I have Chevy 2wd w/gas 350. Can't comment on plowing, but I can tell you that it is easy drive just about anywhere if you don't mind the feeling of being in a fishbowl. It has a 9' grain body and 2' I-pack pulling a 16' enclosed trailer w/extended tounge. My guys have no problem turning around in tight a cul de sac as long as no cars are parked there.
The visibility is great so I would think that plowing with one of these would be a dream.


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

We are looking into upgrading our trucks to the mitfuso so we can plow when were not hauling mowers. 

They have the ability for a 10 ft. plow and sanding unit in the winter, as well several model dovetail bodies for hauling everything. 

The dove tail style was quite popular in Charolette when we were there this season. 

Payments here in Upstate NY will be around $580/mo based on $32,000 +/-

Hope this hepls. 
Kris


----------



## site (Oct 24, 2000)

Come try mine if you want. Im in Stratham NH. e-mail me at [email protected] This truck pushes back Icy snowbanks that a one ton will bounce right off of. Dress in your fancy clothes though cause your work clothes will ruin the interior-Seriously the interior is cheaply made.


----------



## UNISCAPE (Oct 17, 2000)

I KNOW OF THREE GUYS WHO BENT THEIR TRUCK FRAMES PLOWING WITH THE MITSU 4X4 DUE TO CHEESY FRAME RAILS. THIS IS FROM MY WELDER WHO FIXED THE . HE SAID THE BENT WHERE THE PLOW FRAME HOOKS TO IT. JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Anybody got any updates on the MItfuso as to problems? The truck here in Canada is about $47,000, which is about 3-4K more then a Duramax, or Dodge. What's the autotrans like?
Certainly would like any FRIST hand comments, as I'm adding to the fleet this fall.

Bill


----------



## Bryan (Mar 17, 2001)

Sno-Way has outfitted a couple of Isuzu cab overs in the chicago area and they seem to like them very well. We put V-plows on them. The turning radius is incredible on these trucks. It is necessary to have the proper ballast like a V-box spreader or other weight.


----------

